# Magnaflow Exhaust - Running Rich!! HELP!



## kabeyta (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a mint 300 Z (non turbo) and I recently re-did exhaust with an X pipe and Magnaflow system. Dual exhaust with 4 tips. She sounds GREAT and is running great, but she is running Rich. Exaust pipes get filthy quick. Should I be concerned with the 02 censors not reading the right fuel mix? I don't want to choke her out. Again she is mint. 45K miles. Anyone run into this? NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHT YET....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

kabeyta said:


> I have a mint 300 Z (non turbo) and I recently re-did exhaust with an X pipe and Magnaflow system. Dual exhaust with 4 tips. She sounds GREAT and is running great, but she is running Rich. Exaust pipes get filthy quick. Should I be concerned with the 02 censors not reading the right fuel mix? I don't want to choke her out. Again she is mint. 45K miles. Anyone run into this? NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHT YET....


You want to do a ECu Check to see if it's you O2's that arewacked out? 

Follow the steps

ECU


----------

